# 7 Billion Dollars



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is how much of taxpayers money will be going to farmers in 2016 according to the USDA. Wow....that's a lot of money.

From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/10/farmers-to-receive-7-billion-from-usda-due-to-low-prices-2016-10-07/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=3723e59df4-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-3723e59df4-296641129


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish they would do away with it.Everyone would be on same playing field then anyway.Rents and land would be adjusted accordingly.

Here corn base is king for program payments.If you grew a lot of hay which receives 0 program benifits your corn acres are lower and receive less payments.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder if that much is really going to farmers?

73% of the USDA budget is for food stamps.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh the magic of big numbers, all this money going to farmers. BUT if you compare it to the SNAP program (use to be called food stamps), well then you might end up with a slightly different perspective.

June 2016 SNAP spending $5.445 billon in one month!!!

See attached and just for grins, look at the annual numbers also attached, where you might notice the expenditures have more than double from 2008 to 2015 (far right column figures are in millions).  

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I wonder if that much is really going to farmers?
> 
> 73% of the USDA budget is for food stamps.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

$7 billion-----Lunch money for Congress, chump change for the rest of us.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Boy....I sure hope Trump gets elected. I would really like to see a bunch of fat tail entitlement seekers crap a squealing worm. Do you think they will starve to death??.....any chance any of them will seek work??....nah...I already know that answer.

All those little chillins' might not look so good then when the teat dries up....and maybe some of these protestors that like to park their unintelligent behinds on the interstate will be treated as criminals instead of worrying about political correctness.

Yes, wouldn't it be wonderful to see the annual budget reduced by a large annual percentage??....say 15% for each year in his first term? I would shout to the roof tops!...and put a Agricultural person in charge of the EPA and disband the IRS and install a flat rate income tax??....and build a wall!

Merry Christmas,

Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I got excited just reading that post! Merry Christmas Indeed!

Now snap back to reality.......and get back to work, millions are depending on you in the interim


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> Boy....I sure hope Trump gets elected. I would really like to see a bunch of fat tail entitlement seekers crap a squealing worm. Do you think they will starve to death??.....any chance any of them will seek work??....nah...I already know that answer.
> 
> All those little chillins' might not look so good then when the teat dries up....and maybe some of these protestors that like to park their unintelligent behinds on the interstate will be treated as criminals instead of worrying about political correctness.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if they would use real accounting. No more of this saying they are going to cut x dollars out of the increase in the budget, and still call it a cut; even though they just increased the spending.


----------

